
When Decca records were part of everyday life - wellokthen
https://spectator.us/decca-records-everyday-life/
======
NeedMoreTea
Very disappointing piece, it's just a short fluff piece for the release of a
book.

There's so much behind them, could probably easily fill a few books. Despite
being just beaten to first stereo recording they were _so_ much better at
stereo than anyone else, which lasted until about the 80s. Then their
recording innovations, their unique London cartridges that survived unharmed
into the audiophile and silliness era, full frequency recording and hydrophone
connection, to Decca navigator, or early digital mastering with their own
equipment in the seventies.

~~~
lucas_membrane
> Very disappointing piece

Indeed. I wonder if the book elucidates anything about Decca's great
recordings of the 1930's -- both the marvelous red-label Decca calypso
recordings and the worthy country music 5000 series -- e.g. like when and
where which records were field recorded.

